# Namas



## mcandia

Has anyone taken the 2 day educational sessions offered by NAMAS to prepare for the CPMA exam and then taken the exam?

Maria


----------



## AuditU

*CPMA class*

Yes, 
I took the class in October of 2009 and took the test at that time.  The presenter was Melodie Irvin and she was awesome.

Hope this helps.


----------



## myeo

Hi, 
I took the 2 day class in March of 2009 and the test at that time as well. 
It was excellent.  Melody was my instructor as well.


----------



## rribbeck

*CPMA 2 day class*

I was wondering do you have to be a certified coder in order to take this class and sit for the CPMA exam?


----------



## swhitus

No, you do not have to hold a CPC to take the exam.  
I took the exam in 2007 and was in one of the first groups certified.  Shannon Smith was my instructor.  Shannon is a wonderful teacher and the course was very helpful and productive for my career.  I would recommend to anyone interested in auditing.  
Good Luck!


----------



## keke74

I'm also interested in taking the CPMA exam also. I was interested in 2007, but I was unsure about the organization at that time. Although I prefer hands on training, I was just wondering has anyone ever purchased the CPMA study guide thats offered now?


----------



## mcandia

*NAMAS / Re: purchase CPMA study guide*

There is mention of a CPMA study guide that can be purchased - does anyone know where / who it can be purchased from. I was under the impression that there ws no study guide available and you had to pay for the 2 day courses now thru NAMAS.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## keke74

I spoke with someone in the Exam dept @ the AAPC & I was told that the study guide is for those that are already working in the field,  its like a refresher. So if your new to the field, its better to attend the 2 day training classes. The study guide can be purchased on NAMAS website. The price is $149.99. They have some other Auditing tools that can be purchased also.


----------



## moinsf

*NAMAS/CPMA exam*

I just took the CPMA test last week and it was tough.  There were a lot of questions regarding compliance.  I did get the Medical Record Auditor book by Deborah Grider and also purchased a book on coding compliance.  Also there is a post regarding CPMA resources and the links which I believe is in the Auditing thread.


----------



## coder103

Is there anybody who had already taken the CPMA exam? How was your experience in taking this exam? Do you have any advice for those who wants to take it?


----------



## feliciathomas

@Coder103,

I took the exam in February 2010, and it is a difficult exam.  I had no experience with PT auditing or oncology and need to re-take the exam.  There are alot of regulatory and compliance questions which I did pretty well on, but could have done better.

I recommend getting the study guide, it is a valuable resource.  I plan to thorough read though it before attempting the test again.

The two day course was excellent...


----------



## myeo

Hi, 
It was a tough exam.... but if you study hard and know E and M well, you will do fine.


----------



## AKA whoknows

*Cpma*

I also wanted to know how hard the exam was because it says on aapc website that this may not first timers? Also did you take that test right after the review class?


----------



## keke74

I spoke with someone at DRS Mgmt a few months ago & I was told that the exam is no longer given right after the review class, you have to schedule a time to take your exam. I called again today because I had a few other questions, but I was sent to voicemail. So when & if I get a return call, I'll post whatever I find out.


----------



## moinsf

*NAMAS review guide/CPMA exam*

I took the exam earlier this month and did not do bad considering that I really did not study for it.  I decided to order the NAMAS CPMA exam review guide.  If you do not have the time or money to go to the review course I would highly recommended getting this guide.  It is definitely worth the money.  I am retaking the exam in 2 weeks.


----------



## paulavanderpool

I took the two day seminar / certification test last July. Shannon Smith was the instructor and she is a great teacher. But the test is challenging and I recommend that you have some experience before taking.  I am not for sure how the test is now.  Good Luck!
Paula


----------



## jwestfall

I am planning to take the exam in the near future.  I do E/M auditing on a daily basis.  Does anyone have any advice and is it mostly E/M or procedures etc.?

Thanks,


----------



## keke74

This is just to follow-up on my last post. I did get a return call and the exam is no longer given right after the 2 day class, but I was told you do receive a study guide & other materials to help prepare for the exam. For those that have taken the exam, do you receive the same study guide at the 2 day classes thats offered on NAMAS website? I really would like to attend the 2 day classes, especially since I have never audited before, but the study guide is less expensive & I just wanted to know also for those that have taken it and have purchased the study guide, is it enough to help prepare for the exam w/out the 2 day classes?


----------



## myeo

hi! 
I took the exam last March.  It is a tough test.  But the 2 day course was great and prepared you well for the exam.


----------



## erin.montgomery

Hi,

I also took the 2 day course and took the exam last weekend. I did not think the 2 day course prepared you for the exam at all. I did not have very many E/M questions on the exam and thought it was very difficult. I especially feel bad for the people who attempted it with no coding experience.


----------



## mcandia

I took the AAPC CPMA BETA test in December and failed it by a few points but after looking on the NAMAS website and viewing their class curriculum their basic education is no match for the complex exam that the AAPC developed and is administering. 

By having one company develop the curriculum / education and another company develop / administer the test unless they are equal in all areas their can be no level of consistancy. 

Maria


----------



## erin.montgomery

I agree!! I did make a phone call to the AAPC and told them my concerns. 

Did you happen to find any other good study guides for the exam??

Thanks!!


----------



## mcandia

No, I have not found any good study guides. I have decided not to pursue the CPMA credential until the issues are addressed and resolved. 

The test preparation has to be relevant to the content of the exam and I have also voiced my concern to the AAPC regarding this.

Maria CPC, CPC-H, CEMC
Billing Integrity Compliance Analyst


----------



## lstanigawa

I need to take a course to learn E&M auditing.  I was considering the NAMAS course.  I need to start with basics and get comfortable with that. Do you feel the course covers at a "basic" level vs. "advanced".  I have to get comfortable with learning the HPI and picking those out of a chart as well as ROS etc.  
Please let me know your thoughts or if anyone knows of a better course.

Thank you
Laura T


----------

